# All lowrider car clubs



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

im doing somethen pretty big for the lowrider community so i need 
a list off the well known clubs from all coast with more then 5-6 cars in it lol so i can this project going and sent out to bring back more riders.if i tell you what im doing someone else will steal it right away from me so thanks.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 8 2005, 08:11 PM
> *im doing somethen pretty big for the lowrider community so i need
> a list off the well known clubs from all coast with more then 5-6 cars in it lol so i can this project going and sent out to bring back more riders.if i tell you what im doing someone else will steal it right away from me so thanks.
> [snapback]2585069[/snapback]​*


firme lowrider club
www.firmelowriderclub.com


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Majestics can't get any bigger then that.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

solowcarclub.com ny :biggrin:


----------



## ProHopper (Jan 24, 2003)

there are a lot, 

Phalanx
UCE
Sothside
Rollerz Only
Lowered Atmosphere
Vital Signs
Individuals
Techniques
Wattslife
Los Angeles
Familia
Premier
Imperials
Impalas

those are a few


----------



## crazgreeneyes (Jan 4, 2005)

THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB (BIGGEST CAR CLUB IN SAN DIEGO) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

not all, but its a start

Clubs


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 DEFINATLEY NOT THE BIGGEST, JUST THE BEST. :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

AMIGOS
DUKE'S
GOOD TIMES
GROUP
ELITE
KLIQUE
LIFESTYLE
OLDIES
ROYAL IMAGE
SANTANA
STYLE
TOGETHER
TRAFFIC
VIEJITOS


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Low Creations C.C San Francisco bay Area 
Since 1974!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

no regrets


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

Immortal car club well know in the midwest :biggrin: 

ImmortalCarClub.com


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Semper Fi

www.semperficc.i8.com


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 8 2005, 11:52 PM
> *Semper Fi
> 
> www.semperficc.i8.com
> [snapback]2585829[/snapback]​*


He said well known :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jan 9 2005, 01:58 AM
> *He said well known :biggrin:
> [snapback]2585833[/snapback]​*


:twak: pimp my ride biotch :angry:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

couple N.W. clubs are
Contagious 509
Local Pride
Lowcos
Royal Image
Lifetime
Carnilismo
Touch of Reality
theres more but these are the main ones around here, plus UCE but they were already mentioned..


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Drastic Auto Club - New York City, since 1994


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Elite
Lifestyle
Uce
Rollerz Only
Imperials
Los Angeles
South Side
Majestics
Super Naturals
Individuals
Veijitos
Amigos
Dukes
Kliique
Drastic


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 8 2005, 11:13 PM
> *AMIGOS
> DUKE'S
> GOOD TIMES
> ...


  ORALE VATO,GRACIAS...


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 8 2005, 10:11 PM
> *im doing somethen pretty big for the lowrider community so i need
> a list off the well known clubs from all coast with more then 5-6 cars in it lol so i can this project going and sent out to bring back more riders.if i tell you what im doing someone else will steal it right away from me so thanks.
> [snapback]2585069[/snapback]​*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

you said big right  

2 DEEP
Bronx, NY 

4 U 2 N V
Marion, OH 

509 KREATIONZ
Yakima, WA 

7th DAY CREATIONS
Houston, TX 

A HOMIES DREAM
Devine, TX 

ABILENE LEGACY
Abilene, TX 

ACES OF CLUBS
Louisville, KY 

ADDICTION
St. Michaels, AZ 

ADICTIVE
Las Vegas, NV 

AFFILI - HATED
Colorado Springs, CO 

AGAINST ALL ODDS
Springfield, IL 

ALLEGIANCE
San Antonio, TX 

ALLIANCE
El Paso, TX 

ALTERED IMAGES
Bettendorf, IA 

AMBASSADORS OF SOUL
Richmond, CA 

AMOR LATINO
Rock Falls, IL 

ANOTHER LEVEL
Russell County, KY 

ARTE
Santa Ana, CA 

ARTE OF DESTRUCTION
Corona, CA 

AUTHENTIC
Tucson, AZ 

AZTEC DREAMS
Avenal, CA 

AZTEC IMAGE
Houston, TX 

AZTEC LOWS
Dalton, GA 

AZTECA
Chicago, IL 

AZTECAS
San Fernando, CA 

AZTEK RIDERS
Palmetto, FL 

BAJITO
Tucson, AZ 

BARELY LEGAL
Dublin, GA 

BASIC TIMES
Hobbs, NM 

BEST OF CLASS
Bakersfield, CA 

BIG PEOPLE
Las Vegas, NV 

BLOCKSTYLE
Tulsa, OK 

BLOODLINE
Miami, FL 

BLVD. KNIGHTS
Coachella, CA 

BORDERLINE
Defiance, OH 

BOSTON LOWRIDERS
Boston, MA 

Bottm Out
Louisville, KY 

BOW DOWN
Roseville, MN 

BOW DOWN CREATIONS
Bloomfield, IN 

BROTHERZ UNITED
Stanfield, AZ 

BROWN PRIDE RIDERS
Ft. Stockton, TX 

BROWN SIDE
Joliet, IL 

BROWN SIDE
Victoria, TX 

BROWN SOUL
Miami, FL 

BUENA GENTE
San Antonio, TX 

CALI STYLES
Riverside, CA 

CALIENTE
Dallas, TX 

CALIES FINEST BKS
Bakersfield, CA 

CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Sacramento, CA 

CARNALISMO
Hermiston, OR 

CASUAL DREAMS
Albuquerque, NM 

CHICANO LIFESTYLE
Tucson, AZ 

CHICANO STYLE
New Braunfels, TX 

CHICANOS
Providence, RI 

CHOZEN LIFESTYLE
Santa Maria, CA 

CHOZEN ONEZ
Frederick, MD 

CITY KNIGHTS
Louisville, KY 

CITY STYLE
Corpus Christi, TX 

CLASSIC
El Paso, TX 

CLASSIC BOMBS
Pomona, CA 

COASTLINE CLASSICS So.Cal.
Culver City, CA 

CLASSIC LIFESTYLES
Oceanside, CA 

CLASSICS
Santa Ana, CA 

CRAVIN CONCRETE
Lancaster, OH 

CRAZY VISIONS
Linden, NJ 

CREATING DREAMS
Kinston, NC 

CRUCEROS
Santa Barbara, CA 

CRUCIAL CONCEPTS
Aurora, IL 

CRUEL INTENTIONS
Pompano Beach, FL 

CRUISERS
Oxnard, CA 

CRUIZIN' IN STYLE
Waukegan, IL 

CRYSTAL IMAGE
Havelock, NC 

CUSTOM DREAMS
Okeechobee, FL 

CUSTOM FANTISIES
San Jose, CA 

DE LA RAZA
Houston, TX 

DEL VALLE
San Juan, TX 

DENVER ROE
Tulsa, OK 

DESIRABLE DREAMS
Austin, TX 

DESIRABLE ILLUSIONS
Rocky Mount, NC 

DESIRABLE IMAGES
Ft. Worth, TX 

DESTINY
Chicago, IL 

DEVOTED
Orland, CA 

DIGNITY
Midland, TX 

DISTINCTION OV COLORZ
Seattle, WA 

DISTINCTIVE STYLE
Laredo, TX 

DIVINE STYLE
Charleston, WV 

DOGGY STYLES
Puyallup, WA 

DOWN LOW
Albuquerque, NM 

DOWN SOUTH CREATIIONS
Giddings, TX 

DOWN SOUTH RIDERZ
Meridian, MS 

DOWN SOUTH ROLLERZ
Hammond, LA 

DRASTIC AUTO CLUB
Hempstead, NY 

DRASTIC ILLUSIONZ
Victoria, TX 

DRASTIC MEASURES
Atwater, CA 

DREAMS
Port Orchard, WA 

EAST COAST CREATIONS
Harrisonburg, VA 

EASTSIDE
Fresno, CA 

ECCENTRIC INNOVATIONS
Mt. Washington, KY 

EL UNICO CAR CREATIONS
Immokalee, FL 

ELEGANCE
Miami, FL 

ELEGANCIA
Okeechobee, FL 

ELITE KUSTOMS
Kingsville, TX 

ELUSIVE
Pico Rivera, CA 

EMERALD CITY KINGS
Seattle, WA 

EMPIRE
Atlanta, GA 

ENCHANTED DREAMZ
Miami, FL 

ENDLESS CRUISERS
Hondo, TX 

ENDLESS SHOWTIME
San Jose, CA 

ENIGMA
Silverdale, WA 

ENTRE FAMILIA
McAllen, TX 

ENVY-US
Miami, FL 

ESSENCE
Phoenix, AZ 

ESTILO CHICANO
Redwood City, CA 

ETERNAL LIFE
Salt Lake City, UT 

ETERNAL ROLLERZ
Tewksbury, MA 

ETERNITY
Denver, CO 

EURO FANTASIES
Greer, SC 

EVOLUTION
Louisville, KY 

EXCELLENCE CAR CLUB
Sylmar, CA 

EXPLICIT
Danville, VA 

EXQUIZIT
Dixon, IL 

EXPRESSIONS
Detroit, MI 

EXTAZY
Tucson, AZ 

FACIN' REALITY
Brooklyn, NY 

FANATICS
E. Providence, RI 

FANTASYZED KREATIONZ
Uvalde, TX 

FINER LIMITZ
Silver City, NM 

FINEST KREATIONS
Garden Grove, CA 

FIRME TIEMPO
Kileen, TX 

FIRST IMPRESSIONS
Lynn, MA 

FORBIDDEN FANTASY
Naugatuck, CT 

FORBIDDEN KONCEPTS
Oklahoma City, OK 

FORBIDDEN LOWS
Sacramento, CA 

FOREVER ILLUSIONS
Denver, CO 

FRISCO'S FINEST
San Bruno, CA 

FULLXTC
Seattle, WA 

FUNKY BUSINESS
Chicago, IL 

G RIDE FAMILY
Cincinnati, OH 

GAME-TIGHT
Tulsa, OK 

GANGSTA & MUSCLE
N. Miami Beach, FL 

GESTO AZTECA
Las Vegas, NV 

GM CREW
Vauxhall, NJ 

GOD'S CREATIONS
Manteca, CA 

GONE SO LOW
Cincinnati, OH 

GOOD TIMES
East Los Angeles, CA 

GORDOS
Cicero, IL 

GRAVEL TRAVEL
Port St. Lucie, FL 

G-RIDEZ
Charlotte, NC 

GROUND LEVEL
Donna, TX 

GROUNDED IV LIFE
Chicago, IL 

GUARANTEED 2 FLOSS
Lansing, KS 

GULF COAST RIDERS
Texas City, TX 

HARBOR AREA VIDA
San Pedro, CA 

HARD HITTERS
Bryan, TX 

HARD TYMEZ
Los Angeles, CA 

HARSH REALITY
Titusville, FL 

HEAVENLY TOUCH
Cheyenne, WY 

HIGH ESTILOS
Bakersfield, CA 

HIGH ROLLERS
Dallas, TX 

HIGH ROLLERZ
Prescott, AZ 

HIGHTONE
San Jose, CA 

HIGH VOLTAGE
Wausau, WI 

HILLTOP PLAYERZ
Tucson, AZ 

HITTIN' BOTTOM
Elizabethtown, KY 

HITTIN' LOW
Davenport, FL 

HOMIEZ RIDEZ
Cornelius, OR 

HUSTLER'S
Waynesville, MO 

HYPNOTIZED KREATIONZ
Inkster, MI 

HYPNOTIZED
Pasadena, TX 

II DESIRE
San Antonio, TX 

ILLEGAL TOYS
El Paso, TX 
ILLUSIONS
Greeley, CO 

IMAGES OF REALITY
Louisville, KY 

IMPALAS
Sacramento, CA 

IMPRESSIONS
Santa Maria, CA 

INCOGNITO
Tulsa, OK 

INDIANS 2 ENVY
Neah Bay, WA 

INFAMOUS
Minneapolis, MN 

INFAMOUS RIDERS
Dallas, TX 

INFINITE IMAGES
Austin, TX 

INFINITI
Fontana, CA 

INSANITY
Dallas, TX 

IV LIFE
Modesto, CA 

JUST 4 FUN
Chicago, IL 

JUST CASUAL
Denver, CO 

JUST THE ONES
Aurora, CO 

JUST US
El Paso, TX 

KANDY KUSTOMS
Dayton, OH 

KIDDIE RYDES
Wilkes-Barre, PA 

KONCEPTS
Concord, NC 

KURUPT LIFE $TYLES
Rock Island, IL 

KUSTOM LOWZ
Wisconsin Rapids, WI 

L.I.F.E.
Merced, CA 

LA BUENA VIDA
Detroit, MI 

LA COMPANIA
Bryan, TX 

LA RAZA CAR & BIKE CLUB
Saginaw, MI 

LA VIDA
Joliet, IL 

LADIEZ FIRST
Santa Maria, CA 

LAIDBACK
Bakersfield, CA 

LASTING IMPRESSIONS
Middletown, NJ 

LATIN UNITY
Dallas, TX 

LATIN ANGELS
Madera, CA 

LATIN ANGELS BIKE CLUB
Madera, CA 

LATIN CREATIONS
Mammoth, AZ 

LATIN DESIRE
Las Vegas, NM 

LATIN DREAMS
Colorado Springs, CO 

LATIN HABIT
Holtville, CA 

LATIN INSPIRATIONS
Brentwood, CA 

LATIN LOW
Marietta, GA 

LATIN PERSUASION
Sacramento, CA 

LATIN PERSUASION
Moline, IL 

LATIN PLAYERS
Austin, TX 

LATIN PRIDE
El Paso, TX 

LATIN SOCIETY
Union City, CA 

LATIN STYLE
Central, TX 

LATIN TOUCH
Kissimmee, FL 

LATIN VIRUS
Moline, IL 

LAY LOW
Kent, WA 

LEGENDS
Corona, CA 

LEGION OF DOOM
Tacoma, WA 

LIFETIME
Seattle, WA 

LIFTED LIFESTYLE
San Antonio, TX 

LIVIN LOW
Seattle, WA 

LIVING LEGENDS
Kansas City, KS 

LO END THEORY
Newark, NJ 

LOCAL LIFESTYLES
Salt Lake City, UT 

LOCO HALLUCINATIONS
New Richmond, OH 

LOCO MOTION
Flint, MI 

LOLOWS
Portland, OR 

LOOK-N-LISTEN
Hillsboro, OR 

LOONEY TUNES
Fayetteville, NC 

LORDS OF ILLUSIONS B.C.
Ralls, TX 

LOS ESES
Surprise, AR 

LOS PADRINOS
St. Paul, MN 

LOS SUAVECITOS
Tehachapi, CA 

LOST GENERATION
Manhattan, KS 

LOST TREASURES
Ft. Worth, TX 

LOW 4 LIFE
Saginaw, MI 

LOW CREATIONS
Vallejo, CA 

LOW EXPECTATIONS
Grand Island, NE 

LOW FOR LIFE
Victoria B.C.,CANADA 

LOW II SHOW
Bremerton, WA 

LOW ILLUSIONS
Carlsbad, NM 

LOW IMPRESSIONS
Greenforest, AR 

LOW KEY
Long Island, NY 

LOW LIFE
Chicago, IL 

LOW MENTALITY
Jamaica, NY 

LOW PASSION
Moses Lake, WA 

LOW ROLLERZ
Port St. Lucie, FL 

LOW SOCIETY
San Antonio, TX 

LOW SOULS
Hartford, WI 

LOW SUSPENCE
Miami, FL 

LOW TOLERANCE
Chattanooga, TN 

LOW WITH PRIDE
Philadelphia, PA 

LOW X-TREMES
Dover, DE 

LOW ZONE
Kissimmee, FL 

LOW-4-EVER
Tallahassee, FL 

LOWCO CREATIONS
Lake Geneva, WI 

LOWER CLASS
Laurence Harbor, NJ 

LOWER LIMITS
Linton, IN 

LOWER LIMITZ
Houston, TX 

LOWER SOCIETY
Hayes, VA 

LOWERD LEAGUE
El Dorado, KS 

LOWERED HORIZONS
Indianapolis, IN 

LOWERED II PERFECTION
Sunnyside, WA 

LOWERED ILLUSIONS
Twin Falls, ID 

LOWRDS
Citrus Heights, CA 

LOWRIDER LEGENDS
Rockdale, TX 

LOWRIDER STYLE
Phoenix, AZ 

LUXURY
Pueblo, CO 

MAJIKEL ILLUSIONS
Phoenix, AZ 

MESTIZO
Chicago, IL 

MEXICAN LIFE
Fort Worth,, TX 

MI FAMILIA
Bridgeport, WA 

MID-KNIGHT DRAGONZ
Haines City, FL 

MID-KNIGHT DRAGONZ
Tallahassee, FL 

MIDNIGHT CLASSICS
Los Angeles, CA 

MIDNIGHT FANTASY
Murfreesboro, TN 

MIDNIGHT KINGS
El Paso, TX 

MINIMAL CLEARANCE
Edmonds, WA 

MIRRORED IMAGEZ
Freehold, NJ 

MIXED COMFUSION
Indianapolis, IN 

MODIFIED KREATIONS
Tulsa, OK 

MOMENTS
Las Vegas, NV 

MOST HATED
La Junta, CO 

MY TOY
Mission, TX 

MYSTIC ILLUSIONS
Louisville, KY 

MYSTICAL SOCIETY
Houston, TX 

MYSTIFIED
Mathis, TX 

MYSTIK DREAMZ
Hialeah, FL 

MYSTIK STYLES
Miami, FL 

N'DEPENDENT KUSTOMS
New Castle, IN 

NEGATIVE ELEVATIONS
Morocco, IN 

NEIGHBORHOOD
Raleigh, NC 

NEVER 2 LOW
Palm Bay, FL 

NEW AGE KUSTOMS
Holland, MI 

NEW CLASS
Yuma, AZ 

NEW SCENE
Rocford, IL 

NEXT EPISODE
Hobbs, NM 

NIGHT RIDUZ
Mandan, ND 

NO LIMITS
Key West, FL 

NO LIMIT
Colorado Springs, CO 

NO LIMIT MINIZ
Poplar Bluff, MO 

NO LIMIT ROLLERZ
Lincoln, NE 

NORTHERN INVASION
Vallejo, CA 

NORTHWEST LUXURY LOWS
Olympia, WA 

NOSOTROS
Salinas, CA 

NOTORIOUS LOWZ
Port St. Lucie, FL 

NUESTRA VIDA
McAllen, TX 

NUESTRAS CALLES
Los Angeles, CA 

NUESTROS SUENOS
Tucson, AZ 

NUTHIN FANCY
Old Forge, PA 

OLD GOLD
Bremerton, WA 

ONE LOVE
Charleston, WV 

ONES II ENVY
Hillsboro, OR 

ONES TO ADMIRE
Fontana, CA 

ORGULLO AZTECA
Tacoma, WA 

ORGULLO LATINO
Sterling, IL 

OUTKAST
Louisville, KY 

OUTKAST
Sierra Vista, AZ 

OUTKASTS
Auburn, NY 

OUTSPOKEN
Louisville, KY 

PADRINOS
Concord, CA 

PITTSBURGH'S FINEST
Pittsburgh, PA 

PLATINUM
Louisville, KY 

PLAYERS
Grand Prairie, TX 

PLAYERZ
Las Vegas, NM 

PLAYERZ ANTHEM
Los Angeles 

PLEASURE-N-PAIN
Winters, TX 

PRECIOUS MOMENTS
Vineland, NJ 

PRESIDENTEZ
Dallas, TX 

PRIDE
Baldwin Park, CA 

PROPHECY
Phoenix, AZ 

PROUD
Porterville, CA 

PSYCHO'S DREAMS
Chicago, IL 

PURA REALIDAD
Plainview, TX 

PURA VIDA
Amarillo, TX 

PURE & SIMPLE
Rolla, MO 

PURE FANTASIES
Silverton, OR 

PURO ESTILO
Beaumont, TX 

PURO LUJO
Okeechobee, FL 

RANFLAS
Hayward, CA 

RAPTURE
Arleta, CA 

RATHER UNIQUE STYLE
San Angelo, TX 
RAW VIBES
Webster, NY 

REAL LIFE
Buford, GA 

REALITY
Jackson, MI 

REPRESENT
Greenville, NC 

RESPECT
Sacramento, CA 

REST IN PEACE
Miami, FL 

REUNITED
Fresno, CA 

REVOLUCION
Honolulu, HI 

RIDAZ
Topeka, KS 

RIDIN' IV LIFE
Portland, OR 

RIDING LOW
Los Angeles, CA 

ROLLERZ ONLY
Albuquerque, NM 

ROLLIN
South, FL 

ROLLIN IMAGE
Greely, CO 

ROLLIN' SOLDIERS
Schofield, WI 

ROMANCING THE GROUND
Aurora, IL 

ROME-N-LOW
Indianapolis, IN 

ROYAL ACES
El Paso, TX 

ROYAL DREAMS
Midland, TX 

ROYAL DREAMS
San Angelo, TX 

ROYAL ELEGANCE
Madera, CA 

ROYAL IMAGE
Fairbault, MN 

ROYAL INDIVIDUALS
Aurora, IL 

ROYAL LIFE
Killeen, TX 

ROYAL TOUCH
Bryan, TX 

ROYALTY
Miami, FL 

RYDE SYNDICATE
San Jose, CA 

SABOR A MI
Riverside, CA 

SALINAS CUSTOM KRUISERS
Salinas, CA 

SCRAPIN
New York, NY 

SECOND II NONE
Mastic, NY 

SEDUCTIVE
Mesa, AZ 

SELECTIVE STYLES
Chicago, IL 

SERIUOS
Minneapolis, MN 

SHADES OF BROWN
Santa Ana, CA 

SHINING OPPORTUNITY
Mercedes, TX 

SHORT STACK
Wichita, KS 

SHOWDOWN
Fontana, CA 

SHOWTIME
Rialto, CA 

SIDE SHOW
Vallejo, CA 

SIMPLY MISCHIEF
Honolulu, HI 

SINNERS
South Bay, CA 

SLAM CREATIONS
Olympia, WA 

SLAMMED ILLUSIONS
San Diego, CA 

SLAMMIN' AND JAMMIN
Kershaw, SC 

SLOW MOTION
Sacramento, CA 

SMOOTH IMPRESSIONS
Olympia, WA 

SOCIALLY HAZARDOUS
Charleston, WV 

SOIGNE
Springfield, OR 

SOLITOS
Round Lake Bch, IL 

SOLOW
New York, NY 

SONS OF SOUL
San Francisco, CA 

SOUL SURVIVORS
Kansas City, KS 

SOUTHERN COMFORT
Los Angeles, CA 

SOUTHERN CREATIONS
Willacy City, TX 

SOUTHERN DESIRE
McAllen, TX 

SOUTHERN EMPIRE
Laredo, TX 

SOUTHERN EMPIRE BIKE
Laredo, TX 

SOUTHERN EXPOSURE
Grand Prairie, TX 

SOUTHERN FANTASIES
San Antonio, TX 

SOUTHERN STYLES
Zapata, TX 

SOUTHSTYLE
La Puente, CA 

SPECIAL TEEZE
Land O' Lakes, FL 

SPOKEN DREAMS
Rio Grande City, TX 

STOLEN DREAMS
Midland, TX 

STRAIGHT CLOWNIN
Lubbock, TX 

STRAIGHT CLOWNING
So. Lake Tahoe, CA 

STREET CREATIONZ
Grandview, WA 

STREET DISTINCTION
Los Angeles, CA 

STREET DREAMS
Warren, MI 

STREET FAME
Las vegas, NV 

STREET IMAGE
Sequin, TX 

STREET LORDS
Roswell, NM 

STREET RIDERZ
Sacramento, CA 

STREET SWEEPERS
Valdosta, GA 

STREETS
Phoenix, AZ 

STRICTLY FAMILY
Los Angeles, CA 

STYLIN & PROFYLIN
Newport, KY 

STYLISTICS
Greeley, CO 

SUDDEN IMPACT
Bakersfield, CA 

SUENOS
Santa Ana, CA 

SUENOS DIVINOS
Gary, IN 

SUENOS LATINOS
N. Hollywood, CA 

SUICIDE RIDES
Johnson City, TN 

SUPERIOR
Dallas, TX 

SUPERIORS DEL VALLE
La Joya, TX 

SUPREMACY
Honolulu, HI 

SURVIVORS: RYDAS IV LIFE
Bowling Green, KY 

SWEET CREATIONS
Phoenix, AZ 

SWEET DESIRE
Grants, NM 

SWEET DESIRES
Santa Maria, CA 

SWEET DREAMS
Ft. Worth, TX 

SWEET DREAMS
Longview, WA 

SWEET DREAMS
Hutchinson, KS 

SWEET DREAMS
Pueblo, CO 

SWEET IMPRESSIONS
Cumming, GA 

SWEET PASSIONS
Tucson, AZ 

SWEET SEDUCTION
Lovington, NM 

SWEET TEMPTATIONS
Sacramento, CA 

SWEETN LOW
Merced, CA 

SYMPLY DIVINE
Dumas, TX 

SYNISTER ILLUSIONZ
San Diego, CA 

TEAM XXX
Knoxville, TN 

TECHNIQUES
Chino, CA 

TEJAS
Houston, TX 

TEXAS MADE
Killeen, TX 

TEKNIQUEZ
Richmond Hill, NY 

THE CHOZEN ONEZ
Lake Station, IN 

THE SUPERIORS
Gurnee, IL 

THEE STYLISTICS
Sacramento, CA 

TIEMPOS LOCOS
Longview, TX 

TINY TOONZ
Raleigh, NC 

TOTAL KAOS
Portsmouth, VA 

TOUCH OF GOLD
Dallas, TX 

TRADITIONS
Odessa, TX 

TRAFFIC JAM
Washington, NC 

TRAVIESOS
Salinas, CA 

TRU DAWGS
Ypsilanti, MI 

TRU II LIFE
Round Rock, TX 

TRU RIDERZ
Lubbock, TX 

TRUCHA
Rancho Cucamonga, CA 

TRUCKS 2 ENVY
San Antonio, TX 

TRUE 2 THE GAME
Kearns, UT 

TRUE EMINENCE
Houston, TX 

TRUE REALITY
Haines City, FL 

TWISTED ILLUSIONS
Evensville, TN 

TWISTED TOYS
Andrews, TX 

TWIZTED STYLZ
Warren, VT 

ULTIMATE SEDUCTION
Chicago, IL 

UMILDES
Escondido, CA 

UNFADEABLE STYLES
Redondo Beach, CA 

UNIDOS LA FAMILIA
Honolulu, HI 

UNIFIED RIDERS
Bryan, TX 

UNIQUE
Brownsville, TX 

UNIQUE CUSTOM CLUB
Tucson, AZ 

UNIQUE DREAMS
Borger, TX 

UNIQUE IMAGES
N. Highlands, CA 

UNIQUE IMPRESSIONS
Elizabethtown, KY 

UNIQUE REFLECTIONS
Idaho Falls, ID 

UNIQUE REFLECTIONS
Ogden, UT 

UNIQUE So. Fl. 
Miami, FL 

UNIQUES
Santa Ana, CA 

UNITED
Corcoran, CA 

UNITY
Phoenix, AZ 

UNLEASHED CREATIONS
Houston, TX 

UNRULY CONCEPTS
Chattanooga, TN 

UNTOUCHABLES
Chicago, IL 

UNTOUCHABLES MODEL 
Phoenix, AZ 

VALLEY CRUISERS
Salinas, CA 

VAPERZ
Huntington, WV 

VILLENS
Louisville, KY 

VISIONZ
Irving, TX 

VISUAL IMPACT
Englewood, FL 

VIZUAL IMPACT
Carrollton, KY 

WEST SIDE
Los Angeles, CA 

WICHITA PLAYERS CLIQUE
Wichita, KS 

WICKED CONSPIRACY
Chandler, AZ 

WICKED DREAMS
Lake Jackson, TX 

WICKED FANTASIES
Carrollton, KY 

WICKED FANTASIES
Paducah, KY 

WICKED ILLUSIONS
Modesto, CA 

WICKED LOWZ
Escondido, CA 

WICKED ONES
Long Beach, CA 

WICKED STYLE MINIS
Des Moines, IA 

WICKED STYLES
Chicago, IL 

WILD IMAGES
Haines City, FL 

XTASY
Brighton, CO


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 9 2005, 02:02 AM
> *:0 DEFINATLEY NOT THE BIGGEST, JUST THE BEST. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2585753[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 9 2005, 02:11 AM
> *im doing somethen pretty big for the lowrider community so i need
> a list off the well known clubs from all coast with more then 5-6 cars in it lol so i can this project going and sent out to bring back more riders.if i tell you what im doing someone else will steal it right away from me so thanks.
> [snapback]2585069[/snapback]​*


be sure u get permission ,alot of club names are copy righted.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

fuckem if i gotta get permission to rep they club like no never b4,i hate to put it they way.


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

_ :biggrin:  REAL-LIFECC.COM ATLANTA, GA_


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

but thanks to everyone who posted for me,everyone will love it when im
done and i'll let yall know about it after i talk to someone.with all the names im going to have to do two of what im doing to make sure i dont leave anyone out and i also hope to take it a bit further seeing if i can get some footage of some of the clubs im rep'n in action or together
in their club shirts and in front of banners.im'a try and get everybody
even more noticed and hope to make others step back into lowriding


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: good job caprice


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

if anyone dont want their club in what im doing just let me know


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 9 2005, 01:37 PM
> *if anyone dont want their club in what im doing just let me know
> [snapback]2586529[/snapback]​*


what r u doin? man you gotta tell me man :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*<span style='font-family:Impact'>SLOW LANE

PHOENIX RIDERZ 

LADIES TOUCH 

ROLLERZ ONLY 

MAJESTICS

INDIVIDUALS

GROUPE

UNITY

REDEEMED

OLD SCHOOL

UNITED INSPIRATIONS

TRU STYLES

TODA MADRE

NEW VISION

SPIRIT

LATIN WORLD

LA GENTE

SOUTH CENTRAL

KLIQUE

TECHNIQUES

IMPERIALS

SUPER NATURAL

NEW IDENTITY*

and i know there's more out here... just mentioning a "couple" :biggrin:


----------



## bengie (Nov 3, 2004)

carnales unidos


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

http://www.infiniticc.com
Dallas, Tx.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LUXURIOUS C.C.
INSPRIATIONS C.C.
408 RYDERS C.C.
PARLIMENT C.C.
ROLLIN DEEP C.C.
SHARKSIDE C.C.
PRIMOS C.C.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 9 2005, 11:57 AM
> *you said big right
> wtf he said the biggest  man what the hell these are like hot rod clubs man
> 2 DEEP
> ...


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what are you doing


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

HEY WHAT ARE YOU EXACTLY TRYING TO DO ???????
DONT LEVE US ALL HANGING


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Not big but soon to be know...
The Family
Charleston, WV


----------



## CrownVicAttack (Jan 9, 2005)

VitalSigns represents NW FLA.

dem dirty boyz


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

well i would only use the names that people throw out to u ,the ones on trudawgs list ,half of those clubs dont even exist anymore.so why rep fallen clubs?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=86800]

[attachmentid=86801]


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

Unity Lowrider CC - Worldwide.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ProHopper_@Jan 8 2005, 10:17 PM
> *there are a lot,
> 
> Phalanx
> ...



did you mean phaylanx? becuz they are the only chapter.

but ya PHAYLANX DALLAS TX


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Can you let us know a lil some about what you are doing? you don't have to spill the beans just spill a lil juice for us! :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

STR8 CLOWN'N C.C. / B.C from evansville,in


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

PHAYLANX DE DALLAS


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

LET'S NOT FORGET REPPIN' SAN DIEGO,CALIFAS...GETT DOWN, NEW WAVE, GROUPE, THE CROWD, SOUTH CALI, DOWN SOUTH, KLIQUE, AND OF COURSE SAN DIEGO CAR CLUBS...MANY OTHERS ALREADY MENTIONED...GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR PROJECT...COME ON WE ARE HELPING YOU GIVE US A LITTLE BIT OF INFO ON WHAT'S GOING ON IN YOUR HEAD....


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

LATIN KUSTOMS OF PASADENA TEXAS


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

P H A N T A S Y CAR CLUB

OF

S A C R A M E N T O C A L I.


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

Low Conspiracy Car Club from the bay area since 1976, Lowrider Magazine hall of fame in 1996 for 20 years as a car club.


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

Low Conspiracy Car Club from the bay area since 1976, Lowrider Magazine hall of fame in 1996 for 20 years as a car club.
[attachmentid=87581]


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin: LUXURIOUS CC ...14 YRS AND COUNTING ...


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

Hypnotized C.C. 
Pasadena Texas
8 years


----------



## mrmagic84 (Oct 1, 2004)

add 

TRADITIONALS C.C.
Detroit MI, Clarksville TN, McAllen TX

ROYALTIES C.C.
Detroit MI


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so what are you doing?


----------



## southsideknight (Dec 30, 2002)

Knights of Pleasure
Austin, TX


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

New Movement C.C.

Jacksonville, Fl
St, Augustine, Fl

ETC.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[attachmentid=157790]
NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE SINCE 1974, :thumbsup:


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 9 2005, 05:44 PM
> *HEY WHAT ARE YOU EXACTLY TRYING TO DO ???????
> DONT LEVE US ALL HANGING
> [snapback]2587291[/snapback]​*


ONE LOVE
Charleston, WV ???????? wtf thay are gona get shut down with this name


theres only one one1luv c.c. sin city


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

SocioS : Woodland Ca. / Sacramento Ca. / Stockton

Low Perfections : cen-cost

Valley Crusiers : Salinas Ca.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i'll be on tonight to answer some replys,i work 12 hour shifts right now to buy my ride and a couple extra for it so im not on here as much as i was.be back on after 12:30am


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jan 9 2005, 08:03 PM
> *well i would only use the names that people throw out to u ,the ones on trudawgs list ,half of those clubs dont even exist anymore.so why rep fallen clubs?
> [snapback]2587674[/snapback]​*



yea u right lincoln, half of those clubs dont exist like the first 1, im from ny i should know.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

* PRE$IDENTEZ C.C. DALLA$ , TEXA$*


----------



## gamezg (Sep 6, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS from that BIG BAD ASS DALLAS, TEJAS


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

LOWERIZBETTER C.C. FLORIDA


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> you said big right
> 
> BLOODLINE- not around anymore
> Miami, FL
> ...


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Big D!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

[attachmentid=90185]


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

see,i make music and IS doing some crunk "somethen to ride to" bass
filled 1st "underground" album and im a lowrider and want to represent it and all the clubs "if its ok with them" to mention their names.their WONT be no violence "whoop ah mufucka" type songs with a club name in it "at all" I PROMISE THAT!..my music aint no west coast sound'n
shit at all nor east coast "no disrespect",just crunk and laidback southern/mid-west tracks back to back.i hit up a couple people and they told me to send them some tracks and they'll throw them on their lowrider videos also,so thats thats why im asking foe club names.i'll keep yall posted as much as i can on what im doing cause i work
a 12 hour job and do extra shit on the side to work with my boy to hopefully shoot a bootleg video with hop sceens,rides,club members in club shirts/plaques ect.because he has a company that makes videos and shirts banners ect.. all sometime this year to try an make those rice rides a thing in he past.thanks to all of you who posted up some names.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bengie_@Jan 9 2005, 04:33 PM
> *carnales unidos
> [snapback]2586849[/snapback]​*


i dont even know how to say that


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 15 2005, 04:02 AM
> *see,i make music and IS doing some crunk "somethen to ride to" bass
> filled 1st "underground" album and im a lowrider and want to represent it and all the clubs "if its ok with them" to mention their names.their WONT be no violence "whoop ah mufucka" type songs with a club name in it "at all" I PROMISE THAT!..my music aint no west coast sound'n
> shit at all nor east coast "no disrespect",just crunk and laidback southern/mid-west tracks back to back.i hit up a couple people and they told me to send them some tracks and they'll throw them on their lowrider videos also,so thats thats why im asking foe club names.i'll keep yall posted as much as i can on what im doing cause i work
> ...


lemme get a copy after you finished laying the vocals and shit


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Living It Up CC representing Atlanta Ga


www.livingitupcc.com


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

*UNIDOS CC* - Tucson Arizona


----------



## natedog (Feb 6, 2004)

Cant forget Latin World c.c.


----------



## delinquente95 (Apr 27, 2005)

ESTILO , IMAGES OF ROYALTY, AND PENDJITOS.C.C


----------



## delinquente95 (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delinquente95_@Apr 28 2005, 01:00 AM
> *ESTILO  , IMAGES OF ROYALTY, AND PENDEJITOS.C.C
> [snapback]3064339[/snapback]​*


  HELL YEA TEXAS FINEST!


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Here some from the chicago lowrider council:
 

Amistad C.C. 

Azteca C.C. 

Aztec Sensasions C.C. 

Chi-Town Big Body's C.C. 

Disillusions C.C. 

Don't Be Fooled C.C. 

El Barrio C.C. 

Illusions C.C.

Just 4 Fun C.C. 

L.A.W. C.C. 

Nice Dreams C.C. 

Old School Members Only C.C. 

Originales Four Life C.C. 

Out Fit C.C. 

Psycho Dreams C.C. 

Regulator C.C.

Selective Styles C.C. 

Somosuno C.C. 

Solow Riders C.C. 

Southside Cruiser C.C. 

Untouchables C.C. 

Ultimate Seduction C.C.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

NOT A MAJOR CLUB BUT BLOWING UP ONE RIDE AT A TIME 


PROPHECY CAR & TRUCK CLUB


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

If you use Uce CC, make sure to pronounce it correctly. SOOOO many people say Youce.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME FROM THE "UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION " OUT OF DALLAS/FT. WORTH AREA ; 

PHAYLANX C.C.

ESTILO C.C.

MAJESTIX C.C. 

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.

SMOOTH N LOW C.C.

INFINITI C.C.

JOKERZ C.C.

TECHNIQUES C.C.

PRESIDENTEZ C.C.

LOW LOWS C.C.

CARTEL C.C.

GARLANDS FINEST C.C.

MYSTIC STYLES C.C.

DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

REPRESENTING ESCONDIDO CA, Nuestro Estilo c.c


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

www.Goodtimescarclub.com
4 chapt east los, los angeles, nor. cal, and detroit michigan


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

did you try the eazy way lol


http://lowridermagazine.com/clubregistry/


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

My Old Club...Now we Roll LuxuriouS Baby


----------



## delinquente95 (Apr 27, 2005)

pendejitos c.c sanantonio tx


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by delinquente95_@Apr 28 2005, 10:24 PM
> *pendejitos c.c sanantonio tx
> [snapback]3070038[/snapback]​*


wtf :dunno: :twak:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Jan 12 2005, 10:07 PM
> *ONE LOVE
> Charleston, WV      ???????? wtf thay are gona get shut down with this name
> theres only one            one1luv c.c. sin city
> [snapback]2599583[/snapback]​*


looks like you might have to rename it two2luv cc....lol


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

alot of clubs named here.....but dont forget about the kings of vegas......ROYALS C.C.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jan 9 2005, 09:53 AM
> *couple N.W. clubs are
> Contagious 509
> Local Pride
> ...


 forgot 509Kreationz but its aight we're used to it :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco 66 (Feb 23, 2005)

We're not one of the big timers, but we're coming up quick.


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

Blvd Aces / So Cal Chapter coming up strong
www.boulevardaces.com


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS..
[attachmentid=163034]
John King of the Homies


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

One1Luv CC Tulsa, Ok 

One1Luv CC Las Vegas,NV

One1Luv CC Japan

www.one1luv.com


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

Westside Lowriders C.C.

[attachmentid=163049]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin:*KINGS OF KINGS* uffin:


----------



## HaRRieRePnCF (Nov 10, 2002)

_CUSTOM FANTISIES
San Jose, CA _

its CUSTOM FANT*A*SIES ... Lowrider's registry jus spelled it wrong :angry: and NOT san jose *sunnyvale* but good lookin on that :biggrin:


----------



## HaRRieRePnCF (Nov 10, 2002)

_CUSTOM FANTISIES
San Jose, CA _

its CUSTOM FANT*A*SIES ... Lowrider's registry jus spelled it wrong :angry: and NOT san jose *sunnyvale* but good lookin on that :biggrin:


----------



## sly slick & wicked (Apr 26, 2005)

Sly Slick & Wicked C.C


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MAJESTICS CC


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how do you get ahold of these clubs to join?


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Apr 28 2005, 11:13 PM~3070424
> *alot of clubs named here.....but dont forget about the kings of vegas......ROYALS C.C.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

Backstreet Passion CC


----------



## NoSurrender (Nov 26, 2005)

ALTERED IMAGES


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

ALTERED IMAGES


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My current club.. None better..




My old car club from way back in the day


----------



## BOSSHOS (Sep 19, 2005)

Hypnotized Images C.C.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*ECHNIQUES CELEBRATING 34 YEARS OF TRADITIONAL LOWRIDIDNG. NOT TO MANY CAR CLUBS CAN SAY THAT. I AM CELEBRATING 25 YEARS OF MEMBERSHIP. NOT TO MANY PEOPLE CAN SAY THAT EITHER.</span></span>*


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BOULEVARD ACES


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

major prop's to PETER CRUZ from TECHNIQUES.. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont forget about the dirty south. im the president of street mentality cc in atlanta ga.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

LOYALTY JERZYS BEST


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*PRE$IDENTEZ C.C. OUT OF DALLAS , TEXAS ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

I can't post pictures right now, but it's 

314 Gateway Ridaz

We are from St. Louis, MO.

Check the avitar.


----------



## Mleperchaun (Nov 26, 2005)

ALTERED IMAGES THE BIGEST AND BADEST IN IOWA BRANCHING OUT TO ILL AND MI DONT FORGET US. :thumbsup: ALTERED-IMAGES.ORG


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

WORLDWIDE CAR CLUB

Da name SPEAKS for itself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Bob (Apr 29, 2006)

Don't leave out California Lifestyles C.C.
www.californialifestyles.net
See ya all at the shows
Don't forget to hop it if you got it


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

TEJAZTLAN C.C. from the Rio Grande Valley,South Texas!
Doing the Damn thing! :biggrin:


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

High Cla$$ Rollerz C.C.


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nu Image car club in San Diego Califas


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Apr 30 2006, 10:53 PM~5347091
> *High Cla$$ Rollerz C.C.
> *


I GUESS WERE JUST THE LOWER CLASS ROLLERZ :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

How about Westside Lowriders C.C. Hamilton, Ohio


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

Switch C.C. Detroit


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

*Por Vida c.b.c
Detroit Mi
10 years in the game*


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

Thee most known name in bomb lowriding DUKE'S


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

BOS RIDAHS CC


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE YOU GO !!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 9 2005, 12:13 AM~2585775
> *AMIGOS
> DUKE'S
> GOOD TIMES
> ...


Royal Image big back in the day in SoCal. and blowin up in the NW, and blowin up soon back in SoCal. to name a few places


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

ROYAL IMAGE PUTTIN IT DOWN ON THE WEST COAST FOR 31 YEARS BABY


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

reppin in the dirty south


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

* ELUSIVE C.C. uffin: *


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

*JOKERZ Dallas tx*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB BIGTYMERZ .NET


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

http://www.altered-images.org/chapter/Peoria/Peoria.htm uffin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

www.goodtimescarclub.com


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

check that lrm club registey


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

dont forget lower dimension c.c. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs To Grace CC
So. Calif.

:biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

JUICED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB
JUICEDCARCLUB.COM


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 9 2005, 12:42 PM~2586545
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>SLOW LANE
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ
> ...


also Society,New Image,Oldies


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

this topic was started over a year ago, so what is this big thing he was working on

excuse me if it within these pages, i just didnt feel like lookin


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2006, 06:47 PM~5711134
> *this topic was started over a year ago, so what is this big thing he was working on
> 
> excuse me if it within these pages, i just didnt feel like lookin
> *


  :dunno: I was wondering the same thing.The world may never know. :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS BIG BABY


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 3 2006, 07:05 PM~5711234
> *  :dunno: I was wondering the same thing.The world may never know. :biggrin:
> *


didnt know how 2 say some names... carnales unidos


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

```
[img]http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i20/teamblowme602/SPIRIT.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

So what was the project? :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2006, 05:47 PM~5711134
> *this topic was started over a year ago, so what is this big thing he was working on
> 
> excuse me if it within these pages, i just didnt feel like lookin
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB FROM THE CITY OF ANGELS PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

DERBY CITY CAR & TRUCK CLUB :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

SUPREME FAMILIA C.C northern cali & pennsylvania :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

LIMITED CC EST 1999 BROKE UP THEN REJOINED


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

GROUPE C.C


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

*OUTTA CONTROL C.C. SAGINAW MI







OC*


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

IMPALAS CAR CLUB

Chapters
Nor Cal (San Jose)
San Francisco
East Bay
North Bay 
Central Coast
Salinas Valley
Chico
Yuba City
Sacramento
Stockton
Modesto
Merced
Fresno
Bakersfield
San Diego
Reno, Nv
Phoenix, Az
Tucson, AZ


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Classic Rida (Oct 7, 2005)

Dedicated Riderz, 

Worldwide, 

Stylistics, 

Majestics, 

Individuals, 

My Way, 

Keepin it Real, 

City II City, 

Original Riderz, 

Super Natural, 

Rollerz Only, 

NevaEva, 

Freaky Behavior, 

Beach City, 

Strictly Big Bodies, 

Street Life, 

Ghetto Boyz, 

Ghetto Life, 

Ghetto Fabulous, 

Compton Finest, 

Jus Dip n, 

Strictly Ridin, 

Do Sumthin, 
Islanders, 

Dena 4 Life, 

Mafia IV Life, 

No Limit, 

Good Times, 

No Haters, 

Anointed Ones, 

Dukes, WestBound, 

WestSide, 

Strictly Family, 

One Love, 

Love Ones, 

Givin it up, 
Ridaz Only, 

Millenium, 

Watts Life, 

Damu Riderz, 

WestSide Riderz, 

Locos for Life, 

Strickly Groovin, 

Maniacos, 

L.A. Finest, 

Victim of Circumstance, 

Ragedy Riderz, 

Gudda Lane,


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres a few names i seen around the L.A AREA, in the last few monthes.

DO SUMTHING

KEEP IT REAL

PULL ON UP

JUS DIPP N

WHAT IT DO

MO HATERS

NEVA EVA

GIVIN IT UP

GHETTO FABULOUS


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

SPIRIT C.CPHX,AZ


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

DISTINGUISHED C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

There's a club here in Orlando called The Flip Flop Wearers.:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Aug 4 2006, 02:56 PM~5903704
> *There's a club here in Orlando called The Flip Flop Wearers.:dunno:
> *


no way.this i have to see.any pics?


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*( THE ORIGINAL ) 

UNIQUES CAR CLUB established in 1970 Overfelt High School EastSide San Jose California. Others try to claim they were first BUT, Look at the first issue of Low Rider Magazine. Enough said  *


----------



## kandi66 (Jul 22, 2006)

My club is bust this ****** ass for wasteing everybody time don't u guys see this ain't shit but a bid ass guest signing session here's my autograph suck my dick clean I just pulled out of a chicks ass :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Aug 4 2006, 02:56 PM~5903704
> *There's a club here in Orlando called The Flip Flop Wearers.:dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

Damu
One Luv
Majestix
Royals
Together


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

sophiisticated few phoenix , eloy and tucson arizona


----------



## rollin 70's (Dec 8, 2007)

oh yeah dond forget the FEW :biggrin:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

DESIRABLE ONES


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 8 2005, 09:11 PM~2585069
> *im doing somethen pretty big for the lowrider community so i need
> a list off the well known clubs from all coast with more then 5-6 cars in it lol so i can this project going and sent out to bring back more riders.if i tell you what im doing someone else will steal it right away from me so thanks.
> *


3 years in the making? :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 9 2005, 12:02 AM~2585753
> *:0 DEFINATLEY NOT THE BIGGEST, JUST THE BEST. :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

HUMILDE Car Club
Rio Grande Valley


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jun 28 2008, 07:54 PM~10971951
> *HUMILDE Car Club
> Rio Grande Valley
> *


nevermind, were not that major :uh: ,


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jun 28 2008, 09:55 PM~10971959
> *nevermind, were not that major :uh: ,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 9 2005, 12:02 AM~2585753
> *:0 DEFINATLEY NOT THE BIGGEST, JUST THE BEST. :biggrin:
> *


THATS TRUE LIFESTYLE IS THE BADDEST CAR CLUB AROUND


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 8 2005, 08:11 PM~2585069
> *im doing somethen pretty big for the lowrider community so i need
> a list off the well known clubs from all coast with more then 5-6 cars in it lol so i can this project going and sent out to bring back more riders.if i tell you what im doing someone else will steal it right away from me so thanks.
> *


Players Paradise C.C.

Houston Tx.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 8 2005, 09:11 PM~2585069
> *im doing somethen pretty big for the lowrider community so i need
> a list off the well known clubs from all coast with more then 5-6 cars in it lol so i can this project going and sent out to bring back more riders.if i tell you what im doing someone else will steal it right away from me so thanks.
> *


What are you doing?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)

Blvd Rollerz C.C.


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 9 2005, 09:57 AM~2586325
> *
> CRUISERS
> Oxnard, CA
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB EL PASO TX. EST.MAY 19,1987


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 9 2005, 12:21 AM~2585789
> *Low Creations C.C  San Francisco bay Area
> Since 1974!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 9 2005, 12:13 AM~2585775
> *AMIGOS
> DUKE'S
> GOOD TIMES
> ...


 :biggrin: DONT 4GET 
TECHNIQUES!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 27 2006, 10:47 AM~5676512
> *Royal Image big back in the day in SoCal. and blowin up in the NW, and blowin up soon back in SoCal. to name a few places
> *


 :biggrin: YES YUR RITE!! ROYAL IMAGE WAS BIG BACK THEN!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 25 2006, 10:04 PM~5314463
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>  YUR RITE "PETE" DA BLACK & BLUE "TOGETHER" CELEBRATING "30 YRS." OF SERVICE!!!
> ME MYSELF...EL ADAM "17 YRS." LIKE I SAID..." IF CANT HANG WITH DA BIG DOGS STAY ON PORCH!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This Lowrider Style Car Club out the AZ! Check us out at lowriderstylecarclub.com


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C ATL ... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Altered Images C.C. Quad Cities & Atlanta GA
http://www.alteredimagescc.org/index1.htm


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Poor Boyz C.C Albany New York
Clair F Bee III 
518-512-3078
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUBLIMINAL C.C. of DALLAS TEXAS


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PHOENIX CAR CLUB PHOENIX, AZ :biggrin:


----------



## bigjose (Oct 15, 2007)

Limited C.C. been smashing through thick or thin,known or unknown hittin that switch till them tires get blown


----------



## UNEXPECTED2 (Mar 22, 2004)

MEMORIES CAR CLUB DENVER


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

detached about 7 rides deep to 4 peeps currently..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club : Tri-Cities, WA - S.L.O. County, CA - Central CA


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WE GOT HELLA CARS OUT HERE IN THE VALLEYS.WE GOT IMPERIAL VALLEY AND COACHELLA VALLEY SOME OF THE NAMES FROM CLUBS OUT HERE ARE
INTOXICATED C.C.
STREET KINGS C.C.
EASTSIDELIFE C.C.
LATINO CLASSICS C.C.
TOUCH OF CLASS C.C.
LA GENTE C.C.
DEL VALLE C.C 
FINEST C.C 
CITY CRUISERS C.C 
MANIACOS C.C 
VALLE STYLE C.C 
DESERT BOYS C.C.
VIEJITOS C.C. 
BAJITOS DEL VALLE C.C.
CHOICE CONCEPTS C.C. 
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
MORONGO RIDERS C.C. 
SUNNRUNNERS C.C.
CAB DRIFTERS C.C.
OLDIES C.C.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

LO LOWS CAR & BIKE CLUB


----------



## rolln deep (Jul 23, 2009)

wad up reflective stylez is showing lowrider love from albuquerque,newmexico


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 8 2005, 06:11 PM~2585069
> *im doing somethen pretty big for the lowrider community so i need
> a list off the well known clubs from all coast with more then 5-6 cars in it lol so i can this project going and sent out to bring back more riders.if i tell you what im doing someone else will steal it right away from me so thanks.
> *


5 years later. What have you done for the lowrider community?


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES 
NOR CAL *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

FROM NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO...







NOT THE BIGGEST ,,,OR THE BEST ,,,,JUST THE DOWNEST..CAR CLUB...TO REPRESENT .....NC TO THE FULLEST,,,FROM SD,,,LA,,LV..AZ... :0 AND YET THEY CALL US THEE UNDERDOGS...


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

LO LOW'S CAR CLUB DALLAS, TEJAS


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

AZTECAS EAST BAY, MODESTO, NOR CAL, WOODLAND CA SINCE 1974 !!!!!  :biggrin:  AZTECAS cc


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC ARIZONA


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ALMA LATINA CAR CLUB CARSON CITY NEVADA ALL DAY


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

<span style=\'color:gray\'>Los Angeles Car Club


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

STRAIGHTGAME. SANDIEGO..CC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN CC (DALLAS TX HOMIE)


----------



## 83monte509 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SGREGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 12:44 AM~16529366
> *STRAIGHTGAME. SANDIEGO..CC :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











:h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 4 2010, 09:27 PM~16516820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)

CERTIFIED RIDAZ C.C.

REP'N MORENO VALLEY CA :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. REPPIN DALLAS /FORT WORTH ,TEXAS


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

DEVOTIONS. MILLENIUM. BEST OF FRIENDS. LA'S FINEST. KINGS OF KINGS. COMOTON'S FINEST. THE COUNCIL. HOMIES.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Twizted Stylz 
www.twiztedstylz.com


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

*L.I.F.E.
Merced, CA *


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

finest c.c san deigo cali victorville cali over ten years now.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WHERE IS THIS GOING??????????   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

old school members only 
chicago car club 
est 1995

founder & prez
thee godfather
GATOR 
CONTACT # 773-727-7533


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 9 2005, 03:39 PM~2586961
> *
> *


ADD OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY 
CHICAGO CAR CLUB
EST 1995
CHICAGO IL


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

BrownEffectscc.com
Bakersfield ca :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Apr 9 2010, 07:37 PM~17148319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THE ORIGINAL MEMBERS ONLY.CC///SINCE 1988......SAN DIEGO CALI.. :0 







NEW PLAQUE WAS CHANGED IN 2000.AND STILL GOING STRONG...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Gifted people still posting 5 years later; even though nothing big ever happened. :thumbsup:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 5 2010, 12:09 AM~16516533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
Now thats cool. I wonder can a placa can actually b made like that.. i saw one painted but not like this..   creative n different= things that go far in the game... with the new machines doing lazer etching i would think so...


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*Bay Area *


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 11 2010, 05:52 AM~17158101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THAT CHALENGER IS CRAZY..NEW THUNDERDOME... :wow:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

WTF is this?


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75+Jan 8 2005, 07:11 PM~2585069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Apr 11 2010, 01:40 AM~17157927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH NOTHING EVER HAPPENED. BUT THIS TOPIC TURNED INTO AN IMPROMPTU (FREE FORM) LOWRIDER CAR CLUB REGISTRY. 

FUCK IT


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

Memories cc
Just casual
Casuals
Showoff
Showinlow
Denver cc
5150 a state of mind
Impalas 
Truimage
Mid west customs
Rollerz only
Casual crusiers


----------



## MauriceTurner1 (Aug 31, 2009)

From WA to MN


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

EL PASO TEXAS


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## gonzalez68 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

oma cc


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

straight clownin c.c


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

IntruderS phx,az


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. ... TELL ME YOUR MAKING A RAP SONG! :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

STR8TIPPIN CAR CLUB


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

''That's hot..Has been copyrighted already


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUF E NUF CUSTOMS FRESNO NOR CAL


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 10 2010, 03:12 AM~17151003
> *THE ORIGINAL MEMBERS ONLY.CC///SINCE 1988......SAN DIEGO CALI.. :0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL BRO YOUR MEMBERS ONLY WE ARE OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY OF CHICAGO IL I AM THE FOUNDER AND PREZ OF THIS CLUB ALL GOOD PEACE LOVE TO ALL CLUBS WE ARE IN THE SAME GAVE KEEP THE LOVE ALIVE


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

RoW DoGGs C.C  I SAID RoW DoGGs C.C. SAN ANTONIO CH.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol at this thread


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 8 2005, 07:11 PM~2585069
> *im doing somethen pretty big for the lowrider community so i need
> a list off the well known clubs from all coast with more then 5-6 cars in it lol so i can this project going and sent out to bring back more riders.if i tell you what im doing someone else will steal it right away from me so thanks.
> *


 05
:roflmao:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

we have 12 members in the club any questions call me at 773-727-7533 thee godfather gator


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Apr 28 2010, 09:00 PM~17336494
> *
> 
> 
> ...











we had to change the date of our banquet . the city of chicago came in and took our sept 18th date so we moved it to the 25th of sept it is still going to happen


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

Slow & Low car club of El Paso Tx. since 1987 " ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE" : :machinegun:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Boulevard Aces C.C. ..Texas


----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)

FAMILY THANG CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO


----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)

IMAGINATIONS C.C. HAWAII

IMAGINATIONS C.C. CHICAGO

IMAGINATIONS C.C. SACREMENTO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=34&t=465651


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

SOMOSUNO OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER CAR CLUB MILWAUKEE WAUKEGAN CHICAGO MEMPHIS CHAPTERS


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

post sum clubs up here in el paso

modern times car club

latin pride

new breed

presence 

destiny

slow n low

old memories

amigos c.c (juarez)

those are only the few i can think of on the top of my mind right now check out www.eptcruising.com for all the list of clubs in ept thanks


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 9 2005, 11:57 AM~2586325
> *you said big right
> 
> 2 DEEP
> ...


SECOND II NONE
Mastic, NY :nono: :nono: :nono: MIAMI FL. 18 YRS NOW I THINK


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

Midnight kings? el paso is that some biker club never heard of them? or seen any here in el paso


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*LAY M LOW 
FRISCO Ca.*


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

CRUIZIN IN STYLE C.C WAUKEGAN,IL :thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

CRUZIN CALI car club  new club 559


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

lowriderstyle c.c of corse!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Apr 28 2010, 08:17 AM~17328785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wtf is this 5 year project?? i haven't seen shit yet


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Old town nipomo
touch of style 
impressions
Cali classics 
classic styles
thoSE are some local clubs in the 805


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Down South Rollers from tha 504 New Orleans :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

Ghetto Dreams out Kansas city


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2010, 05:22 AM~17843562
> *:uh: wtf is this 5 year project?? i haven't seen shit yet
> *


x5


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style car club in the inland empire


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteRidin'High_@Jun 21 2010, 12:18 PM~17845853
> *Old town nipomo
> touch of style
> impressions
> ...


i thought you meant our club classic style cc in the i.e.


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

MIRAGE C.C. OF DALLAS TX. :biggrin:  

1st verzion 1990 since








2nd verzion 








3nd verzion


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2010, 06:22 AM~17843562
> *:uh: wtf is this 5 year project?? i haven't seen shit yet
> *



this shyt never got off the ground,.,.it was supposed to be a big time rap song or something like that with erbodys name in it and it was supposed to b major,.,.,,.,.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ONDA CC - West Texas


----------



## YOUNGRIDERS4LIFE (Jun 9, 2010)

YOUNG RIDERS CHICAGO IL </span>








]


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2010, 06:22 AM~17843562
> *:uh: wtf is this 5 year project?? i haven't seen shit yet
> *


 :roflmao: its something BIG!!! :wow:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C.</span>
Longview, Mt Pleasant, Tyler, Wharton County Chapters

<span style=\'color:blue\'>www.longviewcarshow.com


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jun 24 2010, 10:40 PM~17881111
> *this shyt never got off the ground,.,.it was supposed to be a big time rap song or something like that with erbodys name in it and it was supposed to b major,.,.,,.,.
> *


At least he's got 15 pages worth of car club names! :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

inspirations
:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

so did the guy that made this thread find some car clubs?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DEDICATION CAR CLUB


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>JUST DIPPIN ,FRESNO CA</span>


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jun 28 2010, 03:57 PM~17908633
> *At least he's got 15 pages worth of car club names! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: PEOPLE CAN LOOK HERE WHEN THEY WANT TO COME UP WITH A CLUB NAME CAUSE THIR SO MANY.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK TO TOPIC*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=522174&st=180
> [/b]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2010, 06:22 AM~17843562
> *:uh: wtf is this 5 year project?? i haven't seen shit yet*


 :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

FAMILY TIES CAR CLUB from SEATTLE WA.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

N.W.A CC CAR CLUB, LA TO WA


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Oldasstopic CC


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

INSPIRATIONS FRISCO CHAPTER :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES Car Club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: still not done?????


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

ST. LOUIS FINEST C.C.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES 
NOR CAL *


----------



## abbeyg123 (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Aztec Image cc Bakerfild,ca :thumbsup: :drama: :h5:


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB
EST. 1993 IN HONOLULU HAWAII AND BEEN POUNDING THE STREETS OF HAWAII TIL NOW.


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

ONE LIFE C.C. SOUTHERN CALIFAS....


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

whydoeseverybodykeepbumpinganoldasstopicthatsgoingnowhere C.C.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artkrime_@Jan 26 2011, 02:09 AM~19700708
> *whydoeseverybodykeepbumpinganoldasstopicthatsgoingnowhere C.C.
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 8 2005, 07:11 PM~2585069
> *im doing somethen pretty big for the lowrider community so i need
> a list off the well known clubs from all coast with more then 5-6 cars in it lol so i can this project going and sent out to bring back more riders.if i tell you what im doing someone else will steal it right away from me so thanks.
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

was up homie's


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

La Gente

Valle Imperial

Phoenix

Los Angeles

Chiques


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)

Classic Image Santa Clara Car Club, Santa Clara Ca. est 1976


----------

